#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-06
<daker> godbyk, ping
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-07
<daker> godbyk, ping
<daker> godbyk, ping
<UndiFineD> daker, pang
<daker> UndiFineD, yep!
<UndiFineD> godbyk, is not playing pong with you ?
<daker> \o/
<godbyk> daker: pong. :)
<daker> godbyk, pm
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-10
<c7p> hello all
<daker> hello c7p
<komsas> hello, I have problem with quickshot, it did'nt download list for the screenshots from the http://ubuntu-manual.org
<komsas> godbyk, can you help me?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-11
<godbyk> Hey, komsas.
<godbyk> komsas: Unfortunately, that server isn't working at the moment.
<godbyk> If you grab the latest version of Quickshot and use the new server, it should work, I think.
<komsas> what is new server address?
<godbyk> Y'know, I don't know.
<godbyk> I haven't tried the new Quickshot yet.
<godbyk> I would email or ping flan or jenkins. They should be able to help you out.
<komsas> do you know where I can search for this answer, because we are in the end of manual translation..
<godbyk> I don't think they've written a how-to yet.  I pestered them about it the other day.
<komsas> if you can give me there email or you can write for them?
<komsas> their *
<godbyk> Let's see.. Luke's is luke@ubuntu-manual.org..
<godbyk> Hmm.. looks line flan doesn't have an ubuntu-manual.org address. I'll have to fix that sometime.
<komsas> godbyk, thanks for now :) bye
<daker> bug 688943
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 688943 in gdm "gdm should use the theme of the user when there is only one user on the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688943
<nisshh> i saw that
<nisshh> in my bug mail
<Infosoft> I don't think this is a bug. It's more like a blueprint. Actually it's a very good idea :)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-12
<trijntje> is Ubuntu Manual e2 already open for translations?
<nisshh> trijntje, it has been for ages
<trijntje> nisshh, ok, good. I vaguely remembered seeing that it wasnt ready somewhere, thats why I asked
<nisshh> yeah
<c7p> godbyk: ping
<godbyk> c7p: pong
<godbyk> seriously? just a second too late?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-04
 * bokjhv is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-05
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...
 * solarcloud is back (gone 00:07:02)
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-06
<hannie> hi freedomrun May I ask if you are an author/editor or translator of our manual?
<hannie> Or do I kow you under a different name?
<hannie> *know
<freedomrun> hannie, hi
<hannie> hi, do you have another nick?
<freedomrun> nope
<hannie> Do you work for the manual as an author?
<hannie> Sorry for the questions, but I see you here quite often and I do not know who you are
<freedomrun> I try not to cuz my english isn`t a pure perfection
<freedomrun> oh :)
<hannie> are you a translator?
<freedomrun> I`m helping in translations
<hannie> ah, which language?
<freedomrun> Croatian
<freedomrun> a bit of Slovenian
<freedomrun> and you?
<hannie> Ok, I am currently trying to find out how many languages have a full translation of our manual
<hannie> In the near future we want to publish them
<freedomrun> hannie, I am helping as much time is allowing me to do so
<freedomrun> and that will be using launchpad
<hannie> I am going to check the status of the Croatian language
<freedomrun> please do
<hannie> Here it is: Croatian = 0%, slovenian = 100% translated
<hannie> It looks like there is work for you to do;)
<freedomrun> what?!!!
<freedomrun> hannie, can you specify the url?
<hannie> Actually, I am looking at precise-e2. Did you work in Quantal?
<hannie> I am going to check quantal
<freedomrun> On every one just I am not shure where did translation gone for manual?!!! you must be joking
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<hannie> Quantal: Croatian 0%, Slovenian 100%
<freedomrun> hannie, I am clicking on link *with fear
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/quantal/+pots/ubuntu-manual/hr/+translate
<hannie> There is something strange here. Your country is not hr, is it?
<hannie> But the title is: Translating into Croatian
<freedomrun> hannie, yes it is hr
<freedomrun> oh man
<freedomrun> 0%
<hannie> freedomrun, perhaps you can check with other member of the Croation translation team?
<hannie> *Croatian
<freedomrun> hannie, I will have to .. thank you very much for this shameful information
<hannie> Not shameful, but useful. Now we can do something about it :)
<hannie> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<CarstenG> Hi @ all
<freedomrun> hannie yeah you`re right just I knewit this will happen
<freedomrun> hi CarstenG
<hannie> freedomrun, where did you translate?
<freedomrun> in launchpad
<hannie> Perhaps an old version?
<hannie> freedomrun, can you give me the url?
<freedomrun> yep but maybe it is not launchpad as then I wasn`t officialy member of translation team
<hannie> I just checked lucid: Croatian 0% translated
<freedomrun> so I don`t think launchpad has anything to do with it ... there where a dissagreatments in team about some way of translation
<freedomrun> I think they didn`t accepted or they deleted all
<freedomrun> not shure
<hannie> ok, the important thing is that the manual is translated in as many languages as possible
<freedomrun> hannie, you can count on me .. now... for shure
<hannie> That is nice to hear, but it would be great if the whole team works on it
<hannie> It is a huge document
<hannie> I see 2 names: Igor Vatavuk and freedomrun
<freedomrun> yeah maybe I don`t know him personally there are manny more in team .. I`ll sent an message
<hannie> success!
<freedomrun> errr whut? :)
<CarstenG> be back in some minutes...
<hannie> I'll be gone in a minute. see you later
<CarstenG> Hi Sylvie
<cqfd93> Hi CarstenG! How are you?
<cqfd93> I should say Carsten :-)
<CarstenG> Yes, I’m fine. And you?
<cqfd93> Fine!
<CarstenG> I’m just working on the German translation.
<CarstenG> There are much fuzzy strings from the lucid release which we have to update to precise.
<CarstenG> I saw, that you have updated a lot of the French screenshots for quantal.
<CarstenG> Nice. :-)
<cqfd93> Good!  I see that you still have a lot to do for the German translation. You'll feel much better when it's done :-)
<cqfd93> Thank for your comment about the French screenshots
<cqfd93> I am still not completely pleased with them nd I may have to edit a lot of them
<CarstenG> I have one again :-)
<CarstenG> 06-user-group-settings.png has again a mouse pointer :-)
<cqfd93> Damn mouse pointers, I'll check that again later, I'm not sure I'll have time to do that tonight
<CarstenG> If you think they are ok, give me a note and I will review them.
 * cqfd93 going to check out 06-user-group-settings.png
<CarstenG> Four eyes see more than two. :-)
<cqfd93> True!
<CarstenG> And you are welcome to check the German screenshots for any issues.
<cqfd93> Just saw the big yellow mouse pointer (my host's pointer, as I'm running Quantal in a virtual machine)
<cqfd93> Is it the mouse pointer you mentioned earlier?
<CarstenG> Yes, it is
<cqfd93> OK. I'll do it soon
<CarstenG> You could do the screenshots inside the VM, so you don't get mouse pointer from the host.
<cqfd93> Usually I move the mouse pointer outside the VM window, but not this time
<cqfd93> If it's the only one to fix, it will be fast
<CarstenG> I mean, use the screenshot tool from quantal in the VM and not from the host...
<cqfd93> It's easier from the host as my VM is extremely slow and I prefer to take a screenshot of the host desktop and crop it in gimp
<CarstenG> ah ok
<CarstenG> it was only a suggestion :-)
<cqfd93> I told you I was not completely pleased with my screenshots: the upper left and right corners of the windows show a tiny portion of the background, they would look much better rounder with white background
<cqfd93> same problem with the precise screenshots
<cqfd93> *rounded
<cqfd93> afk for a few minutes
<CarstenG> Yes, I see this tiny background portion.
<CarstenG> But I think, it is ok.
<CarstenG> Otherwise you could switch to a white background for these screenshots. But switch back for screenshots which show the background.
<cqfd93> It's too late now to redo all of them with a white background, but I could just copy and paste the corners of a good window titlebar to the other windows
<CarstenG> If you like, you can do this. But it is ok for me as it is now.
<cqfd93> OK!  Just pushed 06-user-group-settings.png
<CarstenG> Looks better now. :-)
<CarstenG> What host system are you using, which has such a yellow mouse pointer?
<cqfd93> I'm using 12.04 Unity with the oxy-yellow mouse pointers + xplanetfx background + oxygen icon theme + Adwaita Cupertino SL Unity GTK+ theme and window theme
<cqfd93> Would you like to see a screenshot of my desktop?
<CarstenG> Yes, I want. :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> I'll do that soon
<CarstenG> thanks
<cqfd93> http://ubuntuone.com/6nfnh7gE9XiKWyhPe8FH9m
<CarstenG> Looks nice. I have still the default 12.04 setting :-)
<cqfd93> I don't like much the default theme :-)
<cqfd93> Carsten, instead of wonking on corrections of the precise and quantal manuals (I am too tired and not in the mood for that), I took some time to browse through the German screenshotsfor precise. All look very good
<CarstenG> Thanks, Sylvie
<CarstenG> I will leave now. Time for bed. :-)
<CarstenG> See you.
<cqfd93> Good night!
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-09
<cqfd93> Hi Carsten !
<CarstenG> Hi Sylvie
<CarstenG> cqfd93: How can I help you?
<cqfd93> Just saying "hi", I don't need help.  Thank you! :-)
<CarstenG> Ok, nice. :-)
<CarstenG> Did you already finish the French manual?
<cqfd93> Not yet!  Someone sent us hundreds of places to look at and we're now working on that :-(
<cqfd93> But at least, the screenshots are OK :-)
<cqfd93> And you?  Are you about to publish yours?
<CarstenG> Yes, review process is time consuming.
<CarstenG> Oh, no. Not soon.
<CarstenG> We are now fixing first the fussy string from the lucid release.
<cqfd93> What do you call " the fussy string"
<CarstenG> If this is done, we have to translate the last strings ( ca. 500)
<CarstenG> Oh, I mean "fuzzy"
<CarstenG> :-)
<cqfd93> Same question with "fuzzy" ;-)
<CarstenG> Ok, one example
<CarstenG> In lucid was the string "Welcome to Ubuntu 10.04", translated to "Willkommen zu Ubuntu 10.04". Due to the merging from the lucid and precise translation template, the new string "Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04" has now the fuzzy string "Willkommen zu Ubuntu 10.04".
<CarstenG> We check this strings and update them, so they are no more fuzzy.
<cqfd93> I see!
<cqfd93> How many reviewers are actively working on the German translation?
<CarstenG> mmh, I guess 3 to 5 ...
<CarstenG> +-
<CarstenG> I hope we get more when the fuzzy strings are checked and the template on LP is updated.
<CarstenG> Then there will be only ca. 500 string left.
<CarstenG> Now there are over 1200 strings untranslated...
<cqfd93> mmh, I guess 3 to 5 ... : not that bad
<cqfd93> "Now there are over 1200 strings untranslated..."  Ouch!  This was already partly done for the French translation when I started working on the manual
<CarstenG> Yes, a lot to do. :-) But fixing the fuzzy string is not soo difficult. Most of them are easy to release.
<CarstenG> Well, I just tried making the French manual. I got a warning about a missing reference to the wubi section.
<CarstenG> I think this is because you added a \gls{wubi} in the translation which was not there in the English version. So you should add the right label in the wubi section.
<cqfd93> We added a  \gls{wubi} because there was a \newglossaryentry{wubi}, and it works fine when I generate the French manual
<cqfd93> But I don't understand what you mean with "add the right label in the wubi section."
<CarstenG> Well, in the \newglossaryentry{wubi} is a reference to "sec:installation:using-wubi". But there is not yet a \label{sec:installation:using-wubi} in the document.
<CarstenG> Due to this, you get the LaTeX warning "Reference `sec:installation:using-wubi' on page 147 undefined"
<CarstenG> You see this warning after your make run
<cqfd93> I see, and in the pdf, the wubi glossary entry ends with "Consultez la page ?? pour plus d’informations"
<cqfd93> Can I add a \label{sec:installation:using-wubi}?
<CarstenG> Yes, you should :-)
<CarstenG> I would add it in this string "Vous pouvez installer et lancer Ubuntu en parallèle de votre installa-
<CarstenG> tion courante de Windows, via Wubi
<CarstenG> ", page 20
 * cqfd93 is going to try that
<cqfd93> "Consultez la page 20 pour plus d’informations."  It works!  Thank you, Carsten!
<CarstenG> You are welcome. :-)
<CarstenG> Now you should not get any more a latex warning about missing references.
<CarstenG> Otherwise you have to fix them, too.
<cqfd93> Problem is, there are so many warnings, I just wait until I get the "success" message :-)
<CarstenG> Yes, you are right, there a lot of warnings which you can ignore, like "LaTeX Warning: Marginpar on page 134 moved."
<CarstenG> So have a look directly above the "Success" message. If there is written "LaTeX Warning: There were undefined references." you should fix this.
<CarstenG> Then scroll upwards to a dark red highlighted message like "LaTeX Warning: Reference `sec:foobar' on page 147 undefined on input line 139."
<CarstenG> But now, with you change, there are no missing references. :-)
<cqfd93> That's great!
<CarstenG> I found another small issue in your French translation
<CarstenG> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/46/+translate
<CarstenG> The word Appendix is not translated
<CarstenG> You could use \appendixname to get the right translation from LaTeX directly.
<cqfd93> Yes, I saw that in the precise version, but not in the quantal version
<cqfd93> Oops, wrong!  Same problem in quantal
<cqfd93> I see that the English string has the \appendixname, but it is not in the French strings, I wonder why
<cqfd93> And I am the one who translated and reviewed... ;-)
<CarstenG> :-) Copy paste mistake :-)
<cqfd93> \appendixname worked!  "Pour avoir une copie de cee licence, consultez Annexe A, visitez le site..."
<cqfd93> Have to edit the strings in launchpad
<cqfd93> Thanks again!
<cqfd93> I'm running into another problem:The chapter title "A License" (in English) should be translated into "A Licence" (in French)
<cqfd93> The quantal manual shows the French translation, but the precise version doesn't
<cqfd93> Do you know how to fix that?
<CarstenG> I know that.
<CarstenG> In precise the string "License" is not in the translation template.
<CarstenG> You can only fix this in the ubuntu-manual-fr.tex file itself.
<CarstenG> Oops, wrong!
<CarstenG> you have to edit it in the file license-en.tex in the directory "backmatter".
<cqfd93> OK
<CarstenG> But be careful, that you do not upload the modified license-en.tex to the repository.
<cqfd93> What about making a copy of this file and renaming it as license-fr.tex?
<godbyk> I'm confused. You're saying that the 'License' chapter heading doesn't appear to be translated?  It should work like any other chapter heading.
<cqfd93> Hi kevin!  Yes, in the precise pdf, the chapter title is "A License"
<cqfd93> I thought it had been fixed a long while ago, bu it isn't
<CarstenG> Hi Kevin, yes in precise this "License" comes not to the template, because the license file is loaded over the latex macro \LoadLicenseFile in the license.tex
<CarstenG> In quantal I fixed this, but in precise it isn't.
<CarstenG> If we fix this, we get again some new strings to the translations...7
<CarstenG> -7
<godbyk> Ah, okay. I just glanced at the quantal branch, I guess.
<CarstenG> yes
<CarstenG> there it is ok
<cqfd93> ubuntu-manual-fr.toc has these lines:
<cqfd93> \select@language {english}
<cqfd93> \contentsline {chapter}{\numberline {A}License}{137}{appendix.A}
<cqfd93> \contentsline {section}{Creative Commons Attribution--ShareAlike 3.0 Legal Code}{137}{section*.383}
<cqfd93> \contentsline {section}{Creative Commons Notice}{143}{section*.384}
<cqfd93> \select@language {french}
<cqfd93> \contentsline {chapter}{\textfrench {Glossaire}}{145}{section*.385}
<godbyk> cqfd93: For the precise-e2 branch, when we generate the ubuntu-manual-fr.tex file, we can correct the chapter heading there.
<godbyk> cqfd93: But we have to wait until all the work done via Launchpad is complete first.
<cqfd93> ok
<CarstenG> Kevin, in the ubuntu-manual-fr.tex file is only the macro \LoadLicenseFile
<godbyk> CarstenG: Hmm.. okay. Well, we can fix it just before generating the final French PDF, then.  As long as someone reminds me! :-)
<cqfd93> I'll try to remind you ;-)
<CarstenG> Or we fix it. There will be only the new string "License"  in LP...
<CarstenG> Should be ok, or?
<godbyk> CarstenG: I won't bother fixing it for precise-e2. It'd cause fuzzy strings in Launchpad (probably).
<CarstenG> Yes, this one string will be new then...
<godbyk> Yes, but it may cause problems with existing strings, too.
<godbyk> Launchpad seems so finicky when it comes to uploading new .pot files.
<CarstenG> ok, this I don't know.
<CarstenG> So we have to think on this special treatment of this tring for the final PDFs for all languages. :-)
<CarstenG> string...
<godbyk> For precise-e2, yes.
<godbyk> (I expect that most translators would be working on quantal at this point instead of precise-e2, though.)
<CarstenG> Well, in the German team we are working now on precise-e2...
<cqfd93> And the French team is working on both
<godbyk> Since the contents of that chapter are in English, I didn't really pay much attention to the chapter heading, I guess.
<godbyk> If someone were inclined, they could contact the Creative Commons folks and see if they still recommend we stick to the English language license for all translations.
<godbyk> They may have fixed things so we can use generic, translated licenses now.
<godbyk> It's been a few years.
<CarstenG> Maybe a link to the complete license text is sufficient?
<CarstenG> Or do we have to print the complete text?
<godbyk> We're not required to print the text.
<godbyk> It's just nice to have for people who don't have Internet access to read the test.
<godbyk> text, rather.
<CarstenG> Ok, see you.
<CarstenG> Have a good night, or afternoon. :-)
<cqfd93> Good night!
<cqfd93> Bye everybody!
#ubuntu-manual 2013-12-04
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<CrazyLemon> has anyone seen godbyk
#ubuntu-manual 2017-12-10
<Abhijit> Hi
<Abhijit> where can get the latex class used for ubuntu manual project and use it? i guess it must be open sourced?
